# Lemon Ideas Needed!



## jkath

A couple of days ago I picked some of the wonderfully sweet meyer lemons from my tree. 103, to be exact.







One can only drink _so_ much lemonade, so I'd like to ask for some suggestions for recipes from you. I've checked the archives, but many only call for a tbsp or so of the juice. (PS - I do freeze the juice, but right now the freezer is a bit on the full side, so it's not an option today)

Thanks all!


----------



## middie

maybe this link can give you some ideas jkath. looks like alot of yummy stuff on there

http://www.anniebakes.com/lemon.htm


----------



## pdswife

Leg of lamb.. rubbed with lemon juice and olive oil
roast some potatoes along with it.  Yummy!

Lemon bars?
Lemon sobet?
Lemon Drop drinks?


----------



## jkath

That site is fantastic!!! Can't wait to try the lemon cream. Did you see she has a chocolate link too? 
Now, if only my chocolate tree would produce....


----------



## jkath

pdswife said:
			
		

> Leg of lamb.. rubbed with lemon juice and olive oil
> roast some potatoes along with it. Yummy!
> 
> Lemon bars?
> Lemon sobet?
> Lemon Drop drinks?


recipes, recipes please~!
(except not for the lamb.....too many years of eating our 4H friend's pet.)
(and no alcohol - this is for the kids too)


----------



## middie

Now, if only my chocolate tree would produce....


yeah i know jkath... no luck with mine either *sigh*


----------



## pdswife

Lemon Bars
2 cups flour
1 cup butter
1/2 cup powdered sugar
mix together with pastry cutter and press into
a 9x13 pan.  
Bake 15-20 minutes at 350

Beat four eggs
and add 
2 cups sugar
juice of two lemons
zest of two lemons
1 tsp baking powder
mix well

pour over crust
Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes.
Sprinkle with more powdered sugar

The sorbet I don't have a recipe for... it was just an idea.
And the Lemon drops are not for the kids.


----------



## kadesma

jkath,
how aout a lemon bread? or Lemon dill rice, citrus sauce for fresh fruit...Chicken with mushrooms,lemon and mustard..

kadesma


----------



## middie

jkath here's a link i found that has some non-alcoholic ideas for you

http://www.lubbockareacouncil.org/id11.html


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah chicken!
I sometimes cut a lemon in half and stuff it in the chicken
before roasting.  

Thanks for reminding me Kadesma. Haven't roasted a chicken in awhile.
Think I'll pick one up for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

Lemon Pudding Cake

2 eggs, separated
1 tsp grated lemon peel
1/4 cup lemon juice
2/3 cups milk
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup AP flour
1/4 tsp salt

Heat oven to 350
Beat egg whites until stiff peaks form.
Beat egg yolks slighty.
Beat in lemon peel, lemon juice and milk.
Beat in remaining ingredients until smooth.  
Fold into beaten egg whites.
Pour into ungreased 1 quart casserole.
Place casserole in square pan, 9x9x2, on oven rack
Pour very hot water (one inch deep) into square pan.

Bake until golden brown  45-50 minutes.
Remove casserole from the water.   
Serve warm or cool with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.

If you want more of a saucy cake use 1 cup of milk.


----------



## pdswife

Another idea....

go to the search box above and type in MAGIC LEMON PIE.

It'll take you to a great recipe.  I've made it a few times and everyone always loves it.


----------



## Piccolina

In numerous cookbooks (especially Middle Eastern and Moroccan ones) I've seen recipe for preserved lemons, though I've not made them yet myself, they seem very interesting. Here is a recipe I found for preserved lemons, I think that you could easily multiple the recipe.


----------



## amber

How about some frozen lemon ice pops?  I've seen small containers of them in our frozen foods section that are called "italian ice". Maybe a lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Yakuta

Hi jkath, if you are adventurous here is a really yummy preserved lemon/lemon pickle recipe.  In India and other Middle eastern countries lemons are preserved at room temperature and they last for a year or so.  We actually like it to be old.  

Anyway here is how you do it. 

Cut the lemons into quarters (skin and all).  You can leave the seeds in it too or discard it if you have time.  

Next add salt (good Kosher salt) about half a cup to the lemons and stir it together then place them in a large glass sterlized bottle.  Cover and let them sit for several weeks (or a month is even better).  It will start to macerate in the salt and it's own liquid and get tender. 

After a month you can make it into a real Indian sweet pickle as follows:

Remove the lemons from the bottle in a large bowl and reserve. 

In a saucepan add the jucie from the bowl and stir it with 2 cups of sugar/brown sugar or more if you like it sweeter and chilli powder to your liking.  Pour this over the lemons and stir and place it back again in a clean sterilized bottle.  The pickle is ready to be eaten.  

The  more authentic lemon pickles have onion seeds and fenugreek seeds (powdered) in them but it may be a bit too strong for the Western audience.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Here's one thats really close to what I make. I don't measure alot so your better going with someone elses recipe that has measurements.  Unfort., it only uses 1 1/2 lemons but hey thats better than teaspoons. Anyway, here goes:

*Chicken with Rosemary and Lemon Salt 

*Recipe from foodnetwork

2 chickens, about 2 to 3 pounds each 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 or 2 fresh rosemary sprigs 
1 1/2 lemons, cut into chunks 
Seasoned Salt: 
2 tablespoons very finely minced lemon zest 
2 tablespoons minced fresh rosemary 
2 tablespoons sea salt, preferablyy gray salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
Preheat oven to 450 degrees F if you have no convection fan, or to 425 degrees F if you have a convection fan. 
Rinse the chickens inside and out and dry well. 
Make the salt: In a bowl, combine the lemon zest, rosemary, salt, and pepper, mixing well. Rub the chicken all over with the olive oil, and then rub with 3 tablespoons of the seasoned salt. (Reserve the remaining salt for another use.) Tuck the rosemary sprigs and lemon chunks into the chicken cavity. You don't need to truss the chicken. 
Place the bird on a rack in a roasting pan and roast for 15 minutes. Reduce the oven temperature by 75 degrees F and continue roasting until the juices run clear when a thigh is pierced with a skewer, about 50 to 55 minutes longer. Transfer the chicken to a platter and let rest for at least 10 minutes before carving.


----------



## Dina

Preserving lemon adds an exotic flavor to North African tagines but it can also contribute a tasty and interesting element to many other cuisines. Experiment. Remember to reduce the usual amount of salt to allow for the saltiness of the lemon.
What You Need:
1 Cup salt, preferably kosher, canning or sea salt
Lemons, preferably organic
2 pint jars with lids 
Directions:
Clean and have ready 2 pint (or 4 half-pint) jars with screw or clamp lids. Use plastic or glass lids if possible; metal lids tend to corrode from the salt and can be difficult to remove.Wash lemons to remove any wax. Trim off any serious blemishes and remove the hard stem area.

Cut each lemon length-wise into 8 wedges and remove seeds.

Cover the bottom of each jar with a thin layer of salt.

Spread about 1/4 cup of salt on a plate. Press each lemon wedge into the salt, turning to coat all sides. Pack a layer of wedges into a jar and press down hard to release juice. Sprinkle salt over the lemons and continue to layer in lemon wedges, pressing down firmly and sprinkling in extra salt to fill any gaps. Fill the jar all the way to the top, pressing down so juice completely covers the lemon pieces. Close covers securely and leave to cure at room temperature for about 2 weeks. If there seem to be air pockets, invert the jars for a day or two.

If the lid is stuck to the jar when you try to open it, invert the jar in a pan of hot water to dissolve the salt around the lid.
Refrigerate after opening.


----------



## mudbug

no limoncello, jkath?


----------



## Constance

Being one he hates to see good foods go to waste, if you think you're going to lose some of them before you use them up, I suggest you zest some and dry the zest, then squeeze them and freeze the juice. 

I go through a lot of lemons...they seem to freshen up so many things. When I cook fresh asparagus, I saute it a few minutes in olive oil with S&P and garlic, then squeeze lemon juice over the top, turn down heat, and let it steam until tender. That works with other vegies too. 
I squeeze it over meats before cooking...
Rub my cutting board and cut side of onions before slicing and get NO tears...
Add lemon juice to water when slicing potatoes to keep them from turning brown...
Put thin slices over my fish or chicken when baking or braising...
Add a dash to just about any cold drink, including ice water...
Add a bit of juice or zest to fruit desserts...

Does that help?


----------



## Dove

Lemony Cheesecake Bars

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lemony Cheesecake Bars
Yields: 24 servings

1 ½ c graham cracker crumbs
1/3 c finely chopped pecans
1/3 c sugar
1/3 c margarine or butter, melted
two 8 oz packages cream cheese, softened
one 14 oz can Eagle Brand® Sweetened Condensed Milk (NOT evaporated milk)
2 eggs
½ c lemon juice from concentrate

Preheat oven to 325°F. In medium mixing bowl, combine crumbs, pecans, sugar
and melted margarine; mix well. Reserve 1/3 c; press remaining mixture into
a 13x9x2" baking pan. Bake 6 minutes. Remove and cool on wire rack.
Meanwhile, in large mixer bowl, beat cheese until fluffy. Gradually beat in
Eagle Brand. Add eggs; beat until just combined. Stir in lemon juice.
Carefully spoon mixture atop crust in pan. Spoon reserved crumb mixture to
make diagonal stripes on top of cheese mixture or sprinkle to cover.
Bake about 30 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean.
Cool on wire rack 1 hour. Store in refrigerator. Cut into bars to serve.


----------



## corazon

jkath-
I have a subscription to Fine Cooking magazine and in the recent issue, there is an article on lemons.  Here are the what recipes they have-
_Pork Scallopini with Prosciutto, Sage & Caramelized Lemon; Herb Roasted Chicken with Lemons; Angel Hair Pasta with Lemon Cream Sauce; Lemony Chicken Soup with Ginger, Chile & Cilantro; Preserved Lemons; Tomato, Feta & Preserved Lemon Salad; and Preserved Lemon Mayonnaise.
_Go check out this issue or if you see a recipe that interests you, I'd be happy to type it up for you when I have a chance.


----------



## marmalady

This came out of an oooooold Family Circle mag - you can guess how old by the name of the recipe!

NIXON'S CHICKEN BARBEQUE
 ​1 fryer, cut up               
1 cup lemon juice                   
1T lemon zest                    
1tsp. onion powder            
1tsp. salt                              
 ½ tsp. pepper             
¼ cup butter, melted                                                  
2 cloves garlic, minced (or 2 tsp. garlic powder)
 
Mix all marinade ingredients into the melted butter, and pour over chicken.  Marinate overnight.  Grill, using extra marinade to brush while grilling.  Be careful as the butter will flare up.  Do not use oil or margarine  instead - it just doesn't do the trick!


----------



## jkath

You are all spectacular!
I can't wait to start trying these recipes!!!
Corazon, I'll be at the news stand tomorrow to get myself a copy of the magazine - so many sound great!
Yes, mudbug, I do have Annamaria's limoncello recipe 

Middie, great site for drinks - I started reading the names and freaked out when I saw "tomato tang"....immediately I thought of mixing the two juices and getting ill.....until I read the recipe - tangy, but no tang, thank goodness!
I've always wondered about preserved lemons - and I really appreciate the recipes - but, I wonder, is there possibly a way to preserve them without salt? I forgot to let you guys know I pretty much have to live almost salt free, due to allergies.


----------



## GB

I wonder if you could preserve them with sugar somehow?

Some other ideas...
Slice them up thin and place on top (or under) fish and then steam.

Learn how to juggle with them.


----------



## jkath

GB said:
			
		

> Learn how to juggle with them.









How's this?

I'd love to preserve them in sugar - how amazing that syrup would be!


----------



## shannon in KS

2 Words: Kami! Kaze!!! Woop Woop!

Edit, oops didn't see the no alcohol. They are beautiful though!  I want a lemon tree (pouts and stomps)


----------



## jkath

Shannon, you remind me so much of one of my friends, it's almost eerie!

kadesma, do you have a recipe for lemon bread?


Also, does anyone know if I can ship these (actually those that aren't yet ripe, I guess) to another state without them getting ruined? Maybe packing them in newspaper? I've still got so many on the tree.


----------



## SierraCook

Joani, first you can send me some.   I love meyer lemons.  I am so very jealous.   

In the link here is my Glazed Lemon Pound Cake. 

This is my favorite lemon bread recipe.  

*Glazed Lemon Nut Bread*



4 tablespoons butter
¾ cup sugar
2 eggs
2 teaspoon grated lemon peel
2 cups flour
2½ teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¾ cup milk
½ cup chopped walnuts
2 teaspoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar


Cream together butter and sugar until light and fluffy.  Add eggs and lemon peel; beat well.  Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt; add to creamed mixture alternately with milk.  Beat until smooth after each addition.  Stir in walnuts.  Pour into greased 9x5x3-inch loaf pan.  Bake at 350º for 50 to 55 minutes.  Let cool in pan for 10 minutes.  Combine lemon juice and sugar.  Spoon over top of loaf.  Remove loaf from pan and cool.  Wrap tightly to store.  



Here is a lemon poppyseed recipe that PA Baker posted.  

Lemon Poppy Seed Muffins

2 c flour (all purpose)
3/4 c white sugar
1/4 c poppy seeds
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1 c lemon-flavored yogurt
1/4 c vegetable oil
1 Tbsp grated lemon zest
1/3 c fresh lemon juice
3 Tbsp white sugar 

Preheat oven to 400F. lightly grease muffin tin.

Combine flour, 3/4 c sugar, poppy seeds, baking powder, baking soda and salt. 

In a separate bowl, mix the eggs, yogurt, vegetable oil and lemon zest. Blend well and pour over the flour mixture. Mix until just combined with a wooden spoon. Don't over mix!

Spoon batter evenly between the prepared muffin cups. Bake at 400 for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the lemon juice with the remaining 3 Tbsp white sugar. Stir until sugar dissolves.

When muffins come out of the oven, pierce the tops several times with a toothpick. Slowly pour about 1 Tsp of the lemon juice and sugar mixture over the tops of each muffin. Let muffins cool in pans for 10 minutes before removing them from the pan.


----------



## jkath

Okay, I've got all the ingreds - I just may make that bread tonight!


----------



## SierraCook

Glad to be able to help.  I love recipes that you can make just right out of the cupboard with no need to run to the store from some missing ingredient.


----------



## kadesma

jkath, I do have a lemon bread recipe..It's one I've had for years..It makes one loaf and I bet many on the forum have made it..
Here it is:
1-c. sugar
1/3-c. melted butter
1-tea. vanilla 
1/4-c. lemon juice, fresh
2-eggs
1-1/2-c. a/p flour unsifted
1-tea. baking powder
1-.tea. salt
1/2-c. milk
zest from 1 large lemon or 2 med., more if you like
1/2-c.toasted and chopped pecan or walnuts
Preheat oven to 350. Combine sugar,butter, vanilla and lemon juice. beat in eggs til mix is smooth. Sift all dry ingredients and stir in alternately with the milk. Add zest and pecans. Pour into a buttered 8-in. loaf pan and bake 1 hour or til toothpick comes out clean. 
Meanwhile make topping
1/2-c. powdered sugar
1/4-c. fresh lemon juice
dissolve powdered sugar in the juice over low heat...After removing bread from oven pierce the top all over and then pour on the topping. Cool bread in it's pan for an hour.Remove from pan and wrap in foil and let stand for 24 hours before cutting. My kids like this for dessert served with either lemon Italian ice or lemon sorbet.. I use meyer lemons for this bread as I have a dwarf one in my yard in a large pot..This year it's given me 2 dozen lemons, last year about a dozen I really love anything lemon but with the meyer lemons everything seems to taste better..I've made this and pour into the tiny tinfoil pans and given them as Christmas gifts along with a basket of other lemon goodies...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> You are all spectacular!
> I can't wait to start trying these recipes!!!
> Corazon, I'll be at the news stand tomorrow to get myself a copy of the magazine - so many sound great!
> Yes, mudbug, I do have Annamaria's limoncello recipe
> 
> Middie, great site for drinks - I started reading the names and freaked out when I saw "tomato tang"....immediately I thought of mixing the two juices and getting ill.....until I read the recipe - tangy, but no tang, thank goodness!
> I've always wondered about preserved lemons - and I really appreciate the recipes - but, I wonder, is there possibly a way to preserve them without salt? I forgot to let you guys know I pretty much have to live almost salt free, due to allergies.


jkath, my husband bought me 3 cookbooks for Christmas and one of them Boulevard the cookbook has a recipe for preserved lemons, now it does us some kosher salt but also sugar, I'm wondering if the salt could be replaced with sugar and see what would evolve from that...It seems to not have many ingredients and doesn't seem difficult..If you'd like it let me know and I'll send.
kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS

kadesma said:
			
		

> jkath, my husband bought me 3 cookbooks for Christmas and one of them Boulevard the cookbook has a recipe for preserved lemons, now it does us some kosher salt but also sugar, I'm wondering if the salt could be replaced with sugar and see what would evolve from that...It seems to not have many ingredients and doesn't seem difficult..If you'd like it let me know and I'll send.
> kadesma


 
I wondered if you could replace the salt with citric acid?


----------



## SierraCook

Dove's Lemony Cheesecake Bars reminded me of the Ice Box Cheesecake recipe. 

Ice Box Cheese Cake


1 (3 oz.) box of Jell-O lemon or orange
¾ cup hot water
1 (8 oz.) pkg. softened cream cheese
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 cup Cool Whip topping
Graham Cracker Pie Crust


Dissolve Jell-O with hot water; set aside. Beat cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and lemon juice until well dissolved. Then mix cooled Jell-O into cream cheese mixture. Add 1 cup Cool Whip topping. Make crust. Save some crust to sprinkle on top. Pour Jell-O/cream cheese mixture into pie crust. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Graham Cracker Pie Crust


1 ¼ cup fine graham cracker crumbs
¼ cup sugar
6 tablespoons melted butter


Mix together thoroughly and press into bottom of pie pan.


----------



## jkath

Well, Sierra, I just took the lemon nut bread out of the oven and it is beautiful! I used pecans instead of walnuts, as that's what I had in the pantry. I've got 4 more minutes and I get to glaze it. I'll tell you how it was in tomorrow's posting. Thanks again!

I think I'm going to start my own lemon cookbook with all these recipes!
(any of you ever make your own? It's fun, easy and makes a nice little giftie for a friend too)


----------



## buckytom

mmmmmmmm, there should be laws regarding all of these recipes they look so good...


----------



## jkath

The lemon bread is fantastic!

I changed it up just a tiny bit, by using 2 TBSP instead of 2 tsp lemon peel (gotta use up those lemons!) and also because I love it so much....and I did use pecans, as I had them on hand.

It made the most beautifully perfect loaf! The texture was very nice too. I think the only thing I'll change for next time is to make twice the amount of glaze, as sugar is a very good thing imo. 

Sierra, this is a winner!


----------



## Constance

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> 2 Words: Kami! Kaze!!! Woop Woop!
> 
> Edit, oops didn't see the no alcohol. They are beautiful though!  I want a lemon tree (pouts and stomps)



Shannon, I actually have a greenhouse where I could grow one. 
I have some actual key lime seeds, and I was thinking about starting a few of those. 
Thinking and doing are two different things.


----------



## SierraCook

jkath said:
			
		

> The lemon bread is fantastic!
> 
> I changed it up just a tiny bit, by using 2 TBSP instead of 2 tsp lemon peel (gotta use up those lemons!) and also because I love it so much....and I did use pecans, as I had them on hand.
> 
> It made the most beautifully perfect loaf! The texture was very nice too. I think the only thing I'll change for next time is to make twice the amount of glaze, as sugar is a very good thing imo.
> 
> Sierra, this is a winner!


 
Would you believe I got the recipe from my high school home ec teacher.  It is one of the first breads that I learned how to make.  I would have increased the lemon peel, too.  The more lemony the better.   I am glad that you liked the recipe.


----------



## marmalady

I didn't read through all the threads, so don't know if this was mentioned or not - 

Roasted lemon slices - slice very thinly, place on oiled baking sheet and roast at 450 for about 20-30 minutes.  Yes, they get crispy and brown!

I did this once with some roasted asparagus and they were just delightful!


----------



## jkath

Hello Marm - nice to see you!

Roasted, eh? Never thought of that! Great idea!


----------



## mish

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-favorite-lemon-recipes-10799.html?highlight=pesto


----------



## middie

wow mish !!!!!!  i completely forgot about that link lmao !!


----------



## SierraCook

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Joani, first you can send me some.  I love meyer lemons. I am so very jealous.


 
When I went to the Post Office on Thursday what was waiting for me, but a box of lemons from jkath.  Oh, the scent of the lemons wafting out the box was heavenly.  I shared some with a couple of my coworkers and my mom.  It must be amazing to live somewhere that lemons grow on a tree in January.  Thanks again jkath for the lemons.


----------



## kadesma

SC, what a nice surprise..Enjoy those lemon, I have a small dwarf meyer lemon in a large pot and have about 2 doz this crop..I'm planning on a lemon pie for certain 

kadesma


----------



## jkath

I made lemon chicken again last night - quite easy - chicken breasts in the crock pot, top with a can of condensed cream of celery (or cream of chicken...or cream of mushroom), then top with 3/4-1 c. of lemon juice and sprinkle well with pepper. You can also add a quarted onion to the mix.

Oh, and I made a creamy lemon meringue pie too.


----------



## tj

Lemon Curd

Mediterranean Pickled Lemons

Lemon Chiffon Cake

Greek chicken soup with lemon

candied lemon rind

lemon marmalade


----------



## jkath

Candied lemon rind! Duh! Why didn't I remember that one?
Thanks so much tj! I'm going to have to dig out my recipe for it.


----------



## Jikoni

*Lemon zest*

I know I am probably famous for eating skins of fruits but it's usually because I like the skin, but this one is good for your health.
Grate a little lemon zest into your tea for an extra dose of skin cancer protection.
The zest of lemon, orange, and grapefruit peels is high in d-limonene, a compound in citrus oil that may significantly reduce the risk of skin cancer by blocking tumor growth. Add grated citrus peel to hot tea, desserts, and salads for an extra dose of this cancer-fighting flavoring.


----------



## momerlyn

When you run out of things to cook, bake, roast, or broil... lemons are good for cleaning too! Use a cut lemon to clean off your Foreman grill, wipe out your sink, clean your counters, clean your hands, and throw down the garbage disposal for a fresh smell. Also, stick a couple of slices in water in the microwave and boil for a few minutes, then wipe the micro clean. Gets out the smells of fish and other overwhelming yukkiness. (Technical term)

Lemon juice is also good sprinkled over salad, squeezed over veggies before or after cooking, mixed with butter for a million different dishes.

In our family, they are sometimes eaten as fruit by the youngest members (like pickles, eh GB?).


----------



## urmaniac13

How about some lemoncello?  It is a very sweet but strong Italian liqueur made with lemon, nice after dinner treat.  
Here is a good recipe for this..,

http://www.inmamaskitchen.com/RECIPES/RECIPES/Basics/lemoncello.html


----------



## fireweaver

ok, it's totally sacreligeous for any fancy tasty special lemons, buuuut:

if you have spare (say, older) lemons or limes lying about the house that you were about to toss out, run one in the garbage disposal.  makes the kitchen smell wonderful, de-greases the icky in there, keeps those kitchen ants out of the sink.


----------



## letscook

I saw these little beauties on Martha Stewart last week.
http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=recipe1352&search=true&resultNo=1


----------



## GB

momerlyn said:
			
		

> In our family, they are sometimes eaten as fruit by the youngest members (like pickles, eh GB?).


Yes I seem to remember my brother eating them like an orange. He was also known to eat onions like apples too though. Might explain why he is like he is


----------



## BigDog

When I get home, I can post the recipe I have from Emeril for lemon creme fraisch (sp?).


----------



## Jikoni

GB said:
			
		

> Yes I seem to remember my brother eating them like an orange. He was also known to eat onions like apples too though. Might explain why he is like he is



Ahem, well, I do eat lemons like I do oranges too, just not as much. Anyway my story is I went to high school in a semi-arid catholic girls' school in Kenya and there was an irrigation scheme nearby and all the fruit we got were lemons and grapefruit...that is my story and I will stick to it! What's your brother's?


----------



## GB

sizzles said:
			
		

> that is my story and I will stick to it! What's your brother's?


You would have to know him to know. He does not march to the beat of the same drum as everyone else. I often ask him what color the sky is in his world cause it sure as heck is not the same as mine


----------



## ronjohn55

How about getting some honey and making something like a lemon ginger mead?

Too bad they aren't pineapples, then I'd know JUST what to reccomend!  

John


----------



## pdswife

What would you do with the pineapples... ?


----------



## Jikoni

GB said:
			
		

> You would have to know him to know. He does not march to the beat of the same drum as everyone else. I often ask him what color the sky is in his world cause it sure as heck is not the same as mine



Oh oh! Blame it on the onions, I'd say.   having said that, some lemons are too bitter they can make you see things!


----------



## GB

Depending on what they make you see, that could be fun


----------



## jkath

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> How about getting some honey and making something like a lemon ginger mead?
> 
> Too bad they aren't pineapples, then I'd know JUST what to reccomend!
> 
> John


 lol
So....how would I go about making a lemon ginger mead, John?


----------



## licia

Did you make lemon marmalade, or candied lemon peel, or those wonderful preserved lemons?  Also, just how do you use your preserved lemons?


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> lol
> So....how would I go about making a lemon ginger mead, John?


 
Just grate up some fresh ginger (but a ton, or it can overpower everything) and some lemon zest, and add it to about a gallon of water. Bring it up to about 170, and then take it off the heat. Mix in the honey (2 lbs would be good to do about a gallon of mead) and add it to a fermenter (an old gallon wine jug would work - a little bit bigger one would be better) and once it gets down to about 80 degrees add a neutral ale yeast (like the stuff at the bottom of Sierra Nevada pale ale). 

It'll ferment off, then just rack (or decant) it off to let it clear and age. Then enjoy...

I actually use plastic buckets for my 5 gallon batches - for a smaller one you can actually use the home depot buckets, just wash it out good first!

John


----------



## ronjohn55

pdswife said:
			
		

> What would you do with the pineapples... ?


 
Why, ferment them, of course!   

Pineapples and honey fermented into a mead create a delightful beverage!

John


----------



## Debbie

jkath said:
			
		

> A couple of days ago I picked some of the wonderfully sweet meyer lemons from my tree. 103, to be exact.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only drink _so_ much lemonade, so I'd like to ask for some suggestions for recipes from you. I've checked the archives, but many only call for a tbsp or so of the juice. (PS - I do freeze the juice, but right now the freezer is a bit on the full side, so it's not an option today)
> 
> Thanks all!


 
I watched Marta Stewart cook these online.. they look delicious! and she said to use meyer lemons even! 
*Little Lemon Souffles* Serves 8_Use a melon baller or serrated grapefruit spoon to scoop out the rinds._ 8




large lemons, preferably Meyer  3



large eggs, separated  1/2



cup granulated sugar  2



tablespoons all-purpose flour  



Confectioners' sugar, for dusting  1.   Preheat oven to 350°; line a baking sheet with parchment. Trim tip end from a lemon so fruit sits level. Cut stem end one-third of the way down, making cut parallel with bottom; reserve top. Repeat with remaining lemons.  2.   Hold a lemon above a sieve set over a bowl, and scoop out the pulp. Squeeze the juice from the pulp, and reserve. Repeat with all lemons. Place shells on prepared baking sheet.  3.   Combine egg yolks, 1/4 cup granulated sugar, 1/4 cup reserved lemon juice, and flour in the heat-proof bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment. Beat mixture on medium speed until pale yellow, about 3 minutes. Place bowl over a pan of simmering water; whisk constantly until very thick, about 8 minutes. Remove bowl from heat, and return to mixer. Beat on medium speed until cool, scraping down sides several times, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a medium bowl, and set aside.  4.   Combine egg whites and remaining 1/4 cup granulated sugar in clean mixer bowl. Place the bowl over the pan of simmering water, and stir until sugar has dissolved and mixture is warm to the touch. Remove bowl from heat, and return to mixer; beat on low speed until frothy. Gradually increase speed until meringue is shiny and holds soft peaks, 2 to 3 minutes, being careful not to overbeat.  5.   Whisk one-third of the meringue into the yolk mixture. Gently fold in the remaining meringue. Carefully fill the prepared lemon shells to just below the rims.  6.   Transfer baking sheet to oven, and bake until meringue is slightly golden and rises about 1 inch above the shell, about 14 minutes. Remove from oven, and transfer to serving plates. Garnish with the reserved lemon tops, and dust with confectioners' sugar. Serve immediately.


----------



## jkath

Debbie! You are a mind reader! Those were in one of her magazine issues, and I'd cut it out to use.......and then I lost it when we moved. You are a lifesaver!!!


----------



## Debbie

jkath said:
			
		

> Debbie! You are a mind reader! Those were in one of her magazine issues, and I'd cut it out to use.......and then I lost it when we moved. You are a lifesaver!!!


 
lol you are a nut! but thank you for the lifesavers LOL


----------



## Chatwon

*Preparing and Preserving Lemon Curd*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> A couple of days ago I picked some of the wonderfully sweet meyer lemons from my tree. 103, to be exact.
> ..... so I'd like to ask for some suggestions for recipes from you.
> Thanks all!


OMG...I'm a little late for you but after near 70 posts, I didn't read about *Lemon Curd.*
Here is a link for "all about" storing lemons in a "fruitful" way. 

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/factsheets/lemoncurd.html

considering holiday give-aways, you might need to plant another tree or two.


----------



## jkath

Thanks, Chatwon! Actually, today I'm going out to pick more - my sister's here and she said "How many HUNDRED are on that tree, anyway?" It's time again!


----------



## buckytom

lol, i don't know why this popped into my head, but i picture jkath greeting her visitors at the door, face all puckered up from lemon. shortly thereafter, everyone is sitting around enjoying tea (with lemon) and conversation, faces all puckered up...


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, i don't know why this popped into my head, but i picture jkath greeting her visitors at the door, face all puckered up from lemon. shortly thereafter, everyone is sitting around enjoying tea (with lemon) and conversation, faces all puckered up...


 
You know, since I read that post, all I can think of are those stupid Keystone beer commercials talking about the "Bitter Beer Face"!

It's almost as bad as having a song stuck in your head!

John


----------

